# How long does a female stay in heat?



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I just rescued Cricket. She is 5 yrs old, and hasn't been spayed. I'm just wondering how long will her heat last and what should I look for, and how do I protect my floors? I know these are probably obvious questions but I have never had an inside unspayed female dog before. She is small enough I don't need to worry about other dogs getting a hold of her. I'll keep close watch. I was just wondering how do I handle it? I got her from my neighbor and let me say, she probably wouldn't know the answer to any of my questions.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Heats occur about every 6 months. They last about 3 weeks. A week of swelling and bloody drainage, then a week where she is fertile (she stays enlarged but the drainage turns more clear), then another week of drainage. She CAN be fertile any time during the cycle, so she should be protected from other dogs. 

You can protect your floors by having her wear a diaper with a sanitary napkin. They make them in small sizes. 

Are you planning on having her spayed? 

Watch for signs of pyometra (an often fatal uterine infection) that occurs after a season. She may also experience a false pregnancy which is quite distressing to the dog.

Here's a thread on the issue that will help answer your questions on what to expect ....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/50600-what-can-i-expect.html


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

There's a place on Etsy where you can get diapers for female dogs. You just stick a feminine pad in and that will keep it clean longer between washes.

Here it is:
Etsy Transaction - POOCHIE PANTZ female dog diaper LIGHT LIME GREEN all sizes

The seller is really nice, so just make sure to tell her what size you need and I'm sure she'd be willing to help you out.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you very much. I'm scared cause she is older, but we have to get our big dog neutered before we can get her spayed. I appreciate the help.


----------

